# Any 05 owners with the reverse problem?



## QS05GTO (May 9, 2005)

I'm just trying to get an idea about the transmission not going into reverse unless first put into a forward gear. There seems to be quite a few '04 owners with the problem but not clear whether '05 owners are having this as well.

I have an 05 and I'm having the same problems as some of the '04 owners.

Someone said that the owners manual states something about putting it in a forward gear before going into reverse. But mine says the following:

"REVERSE (R): To back up, press down the clutch pedal and shift into REVERSE (R). Apply pressure to get the lever past FIFTH (5) and SIXTH (6) into REVERSE (R). Let up on the clutch pedal slowly while pressing the accelerator pedal."

Per these instructions, the requirement to go into a forward gear before going into reverse doesnt seem like normal operation.


----------



## mumrah (Apr 3, 2005)

4 me it is sometimes hard to get in Reverse. Found out how much torque when car lunges forward in 5th.

:confused


----------



## Grey-Goat (Jun 7, 2005)

I have had a lot of cars do that, so its just normal for me now - throw it in a forward gear then in reverse.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

I regularly have to slide mine in 3rd and then reverse.....it's so damn annoying! :cheers


----------



## QS05GTO (May 9, 2005)

I posted this on the other forum but here's what I got from the dealer.

First, it was "there's a bulletin on it". Then it became, "can't duplicate the problem". Once I went up there and demonstrated how it would not go into reverse from neutral, it turned into "that's normal". All within a span of 24 hours. 

The shop foreman started the car in first with the clutch pressed, then without releasing the clutch, he went to reverse. He then took it out of reverse but with the clutch still pressed, he went back into reverse showing me how it works.

I said ok let me try; hoping against hope that the problem has somehow corrected itself. He put the car in neutral, released the clutch pedal and got out. As I was getting in the car he states "well it might not go into reverse now since it's in neutral". I get in, while still in neutral, I press the clutch then try to go into reverse. Of course it doesnt go. 

I spoke to the svc manager who is going to call the GM tech rep. He says he is going to try to get it fixed or get something in writing from GM stating proper operating procedure, which should include, not only going into reverse after starting the engine but also going into reverse from neutral while stopped (eg. at a stoplight and there is a sudden need to go into reverse).

The owners manual should read:

"REVERSE (R): To back up, press down the clutch pedal and shift into _*...1st, 2nd, 3rd, 4th, 5th, or 6th. Then with the clutch pedal still pressed, shift into...  REVERSE (R). Apply pressure to get the lever past FIFTH (5) and SIXTH (6) into REVERSE (R). Let up on the clutch pedal slowly while pressing the accelerator pedal."

I've owned quite a few manuals and I've yet to run into one that absolutely required you to go into a forward gear to go into reverse from neutral. It's really crazy for GM to claim this is normal if you really think about it...

I guess only good thing is I can duplicate it everytime. Just a matter of demonstrating the problem to the right person. I hope.*_


----------



## theamcguy (Jan 14, 2005)

I also own a 1993 Taurus SHO with the manual trans. Same deal shift into a forward gear before you shift into reverse. The technical term is clutch spin down. The transmission needs time to spin down before the syncros will allow a shift. A lot of owners complained to Ford but they never did anything said it was normal. It may have to do with the composition of the syncros and the type of lubricant being used. It really became a problem in the SHO when they used synthetic ATF and the paper synchros. Could be a side effect of trying to get the last mpg out of the system and using a very slippery lube in the tranny and not giving the synchro something to really bite on and get everything turning the same speed. Make it habit shift into 1st then reverse.


----------

